# Development Device ID



## georgepink (Nov 21, 2011)

So, I was poking around in the developer options in settings and I just noticed I have a Development Device ID. This is a warranty replacement for 2 bad phones (after insurance replace my dropped phone from motorcycle doing 30 mph







)

Anyway, before I root this is there anything I can do for the devs? Is this a 'dev' phone, or is it nothing special?

just curious, b/c I never noticed this on my other sammy's and if there's a way I can help the community, i'd like to.

it is pure stock 4.0.2 right now and not rooted (had to make sure it didn't have any issues like the prior 2 did)

Thank you to the dev community, and sorry for the interruption to your regularly scheduled day....

g.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Its nothing special. Every Nexus has a developer device ID, because they are all considered developer phones.


----------



## georgepink (Nov 21, 2011)

ok, thank. and thanks for the quick reply.



Schoat333 said:


> Its nothing special. Every Nexus has a developer device ID, because they are all considered developer phones.


----------



## skinnyguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes and no, Yes, every Nexus has a Dev ID, however, every phone running ICS has one. Even my TBOLT has one when I load up ICS on it. Must be a ICS thing, or part of the compile for userdebug


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's also a nifty bit of information. The ID will change for whatever reason. I know mine has changed numerous times maybe because of crack flashing.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Device ID changes every time you wipe the phone to install a new ROM. It's sort of like Android_ID, but for development identification only to be used by a developer internally.

What it does:

https://github.com/android/platform_frameworks_base/blob/master/core/java/android/content/pm/PackageManager.java#L2658

Other identifications on Android

http://android-devel...tallations.html


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Device ID changes every time you wipe the phone to install a new ROM. It's sort of like Android_ID, but for development identification only to be used by a developer internally.
> 
> What it does:
> 
> ...


and every time you sign into google music on your newly wiped phone it registers as a new device. after so many different flashes and roms you will get a notice that you have too many devices on your music account. when you sign into your music (form a computer) you will see all of your nexus's from each time youve wiped and signed back in again. just remove the old ones.


----------

